# cabin air filter



## pse1937 (Aug 19, 2006)

i have an 02 altima,and need to change the cabin air filter.the directions in the manual doz'ent work. anyone know how to ?


----------



## rtype11 (Jan 31, 2006)

pse1937 said:


> i have an 02 altima,and need to change the cabin air filter.the directions in the manual doz'ent work. anyone know how to ?


if its the same as my 06 ser then its behond the glove box, couple screws and youll figure it out from there.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

no screws.. open ur glove box. pull it out of place so its only hanging from the string. take the string on the left side off.. and now the glove box door is hanging loose. behind it you'll see a compartment with a plastic lid just snap it off and there it is..


----------



## pse1937 (Aug 19, 2006)

cdmorenot said:


> no screws.. open ur glove box. pull it out of place so its only hanging from the string. take the string on the left side off.. and now the glove box door is hanging loose. behind it you'll see a compartment with a plastic lid just snap it off and there it is..


cdmorenot thanks for your help,i was able to do it yesterday. thanks again. i wonder who wrote the manual because it's not very helpful at all


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

are you talking about the owners manual or the actual service manual ?? 
the owners manual isn't helpful for obvious reasons.. most people wont even dare to peek behind the glove box so what do they do ? go to the dealership and get charged up the ass.. if the manual actually showed them how easy it is .. there wouldn't be so many retards getting raped. lol


----------



## pse1937 (Aug 19, 2006)

cdmorenot said:


> are you talking about the owners manual or the actual service manual ??
> the owners manual isn't helpful for obvious reasons.. most people wont even dare to peek behind the glove box so what do they do ? go to the dealership and get charged up the ass.. if the manual actually showed them how easy it is .. there wouldn't be so many retards getting raped. lol


i'm talking about the owners manual,which sucks. they do it on purpose so as to get you into the dealer cost me 10 as dealers cost 80. it also seems you need a special tool to change the fan belt which happened on my 2000. the local mech could'nt do it told me to go to nissan for it 200 later i had a new belt thanks again


----------

